# Suggestions on lung troubles



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I had some answers for you. Has your vet considered referring you to a vet that deals with pulmonary issues or a vet college? Go with your gut, if you think there is something wrong then get a second opinion.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

How interesting! I hope this is solved soon. Have you talked to a specialist?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What does the breeder say? Has it been an issue with other dogs in the litter or relatives? I would certainly want to get them up to date and ask them about it.

I would suggest an alternative vet, one that uses herbs and such if you can find one. We have one here that works with traditional meds as well as herbals and has done some amazing things with mystery symptoms as far as balancing out the body. Pred will help with the symptoms but won't fix the original problem, whichever it is, and it's very hard on the body. If you need help finding someone pm me and I'll see what I can dig up.

Lana


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses! My vet is in touch with a specialist that she typically works with on this case. We had our other golden to the same specialist when she had cancer and I really do trust them both. I guess overall I do agree with the approach my vet has taken - a more conservative one - given the now subtle nature of his symptoms. He's been off pred for a number of weeks now, and I don't see a need to put him back on it, neither did the vet. If I asked my vet to send me to the specialist, I'm pretty sure she would, but based on my understanding on her discussions with the specialist, the next step might be to flush the lungs? Seems so invasive, especially given the symptoms. But, since I'm still seeing what I believe are 'symptoms', I guess we may have to go with a more aggressive approach. 

We are not in touch with the breeder. I guess it's worth a question to them - even if they don't respond at least I asked!

We have a holistic vet that lives very close to me - I like that idea - that's definitely an option!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

stop....do not pass go....have him tested for blastomycosis right away, if it hasn't been done already.
A lot of vets have never seen blasto and don't think to test for it until it's much too late. It's nasty stuff.
Don't mean to scare you, but please, have him checked for that.
http://www.canismajor.com/dog/blstomyc.html
http://www.vet.uga.edu/VPP/CLERK/mordecai/index.php (be sure to look at the xray on that page of the diffuse lung lesions)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> stop....do not pass go....have him tested for blastomycosis right away, if it hasn't been done already.
> A lot of vets have never seen blasto and don't think to test for it until it's much too late. It's nasty stuff.
> Don't mean to scare you, but please, have him checked for that.
> http://www.canismajor.com/dog/blstomyc.html
> http://www.vet.uga.edu/VPP/CLERK/mordecai/index.php (be sure to look at the xray on that page of the diffuse lung lesions)


Exactly my thoughts too, Barb. I have seen a number of dogs with blasto-nasty nasty stuff. My first experience with it was a friend who trials and shows Gordon Setters. Her girl had just come back from some shows and cut her leg in the field. Some white stuff came spilling out-she had blasto so bad that it was throughout her entire body. She had been coughing but they thought it was kennel cough. She didn't live much longer after that.

Two of my grandpuppies had it and both eventually died. I do think the treatment has gotten better in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Oh boy! I'll have to research this one. He has not been tested for this! I looked at the x-ray, and wow, that's very similar to how Harley's x-rays looked. It really may be worth going to the path of the flush so they can do the testing needed.

I appreciate the posts. Scary stuff, indeed, but it's also scary to me not knowing what's going on!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't have the flush done until you've ruled out blastomycosis.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

I was thinking of trach wash (I shouldn't have typed flush...) I'm pretty sure the vet mentioned that as a potential test, and from what I read that's a way for them to diagnosis it.

Since he had bloodwork done, though, you would think if it was an issue it would have shown up there? I'm still trying to figure out if it would show up in bloodwork...

The reference to 'snowy' lungs has me worried...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

blasto does NOT show up in blood work. If you scan the links I sent, one of the problems is that the blood work is usually normal, making it hard to diagnose. 
Any of us who have seen a dog diagnosed with (and/or who died from) blasto are very scared of this disease. I know 4 dogs who were diagnosed with blastomycosis, 1 of them lived and is doing just fine (a golden). He was diagnosed fairly quickly by a vet who thought to test for it. Two other goldens and a lab lost their lives to it.
NOT something to mess around with.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

another comment....although the literature tends to refer to blastomycosis as "rare", a lot of us on this forum have probably seen it or had experiences with it, which means it's not really all that rare. FWIW.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I've known of 5 dogs with it, none of which survived. One dog was owned by a vet and was treated early and quickly. Unfortunately, in his case, the treatment was as bad as the disease. Although "cured" of blasto, he was left with seizures (which eventually led to his death) and, according to his owner, he was never the same afterwards.

Heck, here in Wisconsin, we have had people die of it. There are warnings in some areas about blasto but the worst part of it is that areas that were dangerous last year will be safe this year, and vice versa.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know blasto is found in more and more areas of the country, I believe WI is the highest incidence, but there is a lot of it in IL, IN, OH, PA, NC, SC.....probably others that I didn't mention


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info...I will be calling my vet tonight and asking for a follow up, and asking about blasto. We were due to touch base anyway later this week, but since his symptoms are still there, even though they are mild, it's time for us to dig deeper.


----------

